# Condemned houses in the Outerbanks



## wfduncan (Jan 31, 2010)

Most of the damage done was during a 2 hour storm along Nagshead.  The locals call it "Bhagdad" North Carolina.  
All feedback is appreciated. 

1. 








2. 






3.






4.


----------



## 03civicdx (Jan 31, 2010)

I love the outer banks. you from North Carolina too?


----------



## wfduncan (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm from South Carolina.  I go up to my friends place in Manteo to fish when ever I can.


----------



## 03civicdx (Jan 31, 2010)

Best part about the beach for me is fishing!


----------



## Arun Gaur (Jan 31, 2010)

Bleak and informative.
Arun Gaur
http://tripolia-indianlandscapeimages.com


----------



## Insanity (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like they need to invest in some dome housing there..


----------



## wfduncan (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't think dome housing will keep the sand in place.  The pink house was originally at the end of a cul de sac.   Some house still have for rent signs on them.


----------

